# Ultegra Di2 Question



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

I am about to install a new Ultegra Di2 on my Ridley Noah.
The question I have is about the junction block that goes where the cable guide would normally sit.
There are 4 ports for the electrical wires but nothing is marked.
There is also no mention of this in all the component instructions.

Does it matter where each cable goes, or do any of you have more info on what port should take what component ( battery, front derailleur, rear derailleur, shifter cables) cable?

Thank you


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

plug in to whichever port suits your needs.


----------



## BCRexer (Dec 1, 2011)

This is on a Noah. As installed by pro bike mechanic. Connections, going away from the chainrings: rear derailleur, A-Box, front derailleur, battery.


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey guys...........thank you...........my question has been answered!
I'm just waiting for my rear cables, which I forgot to order.

Cheers


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

The others are correct, it's just that a junction box and any wire can go in any socket. I've now done two U Di2 installs on a Look 566 and a Cervelo RS, all internal but using the external wiring kits because the BB don't allow access to the inside of the seat tube, down tube etc, so I used the junction block under the BB and then the wires enter the various tubes through small holes I either drilled or enlarged.

I'm very impressed with how well the system works in the 4 months I been riding Ultegra Di2


----------



## xplizitwrx11 (May 5, 2012)

I have a qs. Can i outfit a madone 4.7 2011 with the u di2?


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

xplizitwrx11 said:


> I have a qs. Can i outfit a madone 4.7 2011 with the u di2?


Shimano Di2 systems basically can be outfitted on any road frameset. You just need to order/use the external harness set rather than the full internal harness. 

Not an issue as long as the aesthetics do not affect you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ukexpat (Aug 15, 2010)

Cut.Aussie said:


> The others are correct, it's just that a junction box and any wire can go in any socket. I've now done two U Di2 installs on a Look 566 and a Cervelo RS, all internal but using the external wiring kits because the BB don't allow access to the inside of the seat tube, down tube etc, so I used the junction block under the BB and then the wires enter the various tubes through small holes I either drilled or enlarged.
> 
> I'm very impressed with how well the system works in the 4 months I been riding Ultegra Di2


I would like to hear more about the internal wiring on the Cervelo RS. Any pics showing where you drilled the holes? Thanks.


----------



## xplizitwrx11 (May 5, 2012)

Awesome.. does anyone know the wire length for my frame? or where I can find the info?


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

Go here for all the info you need...................

http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...DER<>folder_id=2534374302051928&bmUID=jsGcdu9

My install is complete other than finalizing lever position and bar tape. Very simple install, the most time consuming was routing the wires cleanly. 
Make sure you have some good zip ties to hold the wiring.

Thanks for all the help.

Cheers


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

The Shimano wire kit is good to have. Ridiculously expensive for what you get, but it is a nicer look than zip ties. 

The length of the wire depends on the size of the frame. The 750mm wire was 2-3" too short on my 58cm Roubaix. The 950mm was too long, but too long is workable.


----------



## xplizitwrx11 (May 5, 2012)

I found the external wire kit for $10.00 ! for the down tube at least... Droptarotter take some pics and post them i want to see what it looks like..


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

what is maximum cassette size for Di2? would 39x 32T fork?


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I use a 12-27 with a compact crank for climbing days, and it might be able to wrap a little more chain, but not much.


----------

